# Ultra High Fidelity Sound?



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Has anyone with a Model S bought the ultra high fidelity sound package? Is it worth the upgrade? Is it really worth the $2,500?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Jaaspal said:


> Has anyone with a Model S bought the ultra high fidelity sound package? Is it worth the upgrade? Is it really worth the $2,500?


I mad a conscious decision not to... And miss the satellite radio. But Internet music is awesome.


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> I mad a conscious decision not to... And miss the satellite radio. But Internet music is awesome.


What packages did you buy on your tesla? what motor etc..


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Signature Roadster 1.5

Model S S85 (RWD only at time), tech package, premium, lighting, cold weather, parking sensors, panoramic roof, dual chargers. 

Added the CHAdeMO and have a few additional charging plug options for UMC. At the time we bought the parcel shelf. It wasn't standard back then.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Signature Roadster 1.5
> 
> Model S S85 (RWD only at time), tech package, premium, lighting, cold weather, parking sensors, panoramic roof, dual chargers.
> 
> Added the CHAdeMO and have a few additional charging plug options for UMC. At the time we bought the parcel shelf. It wasn't standard back then.


AEDennis,

I've considered it but I don't think Premium Audio is it for me as an option, as far as the cost....compared to the cost of other 'options' and what you get for the cost relationship.....I.e. Autopilot (+), Upgraded battery (+), Pano Roof (++), Supercharging-even if there's a cost (+)....I know I'm showing my hand!  I don't use XM although I'd love the sound. I'm no audiophile though I do LOVE good sound and am particular. 
So looking at your option list you went with.....my question is is there anything that you 'optioned for' and it was just NOT what you expected and therefore wish you hadn't? Or were you satisfied with all......

Oh.....also I've read that CHAdeMO was quirky and buggy......compared to J1772.... Etc.....have you found that in your experience?

Thanks Again! 

Ski


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> AEDennis,
> 
> I've considered it but I don't think Premium Audio is it for me as an option, as far as the cost....compared to the cost of other 'options' and what you get for the cost relationship.....I.e. Autopilot (+), Upgraded battery (+), Pano Roof (++), Supercharging-even if there's a cost (+)....I know I'm showing my hand!  I don't use XM although I'd love the sound. I'm no audiophile though I do LOVE good sound and am particular.
> So looking at your option list you went with.....my question is is there anything that you 'optioned for' and it was just NOT what you expected and therefore wish you hadn't? Or were you satisfied with all......
> ...


There are third party high fidelity options for S that are better than Tesla.

As for my options. Happy with it all. I do go back and forth on wanting the satellite, but it's just too expensive.

As for CHAdeMO. Not so, the chargers themselves may have issues, but adapter is fine.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

XM would be the main reason I would consider the upgraded audio (but not at the price that it goes for on the S!)
But since I've had XM since before Sirius, I would be sad to give it up, although with cell data so much better now, I could probably be talked out of it (for the price the upgrade is on the S!)


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> XM would be the main reason I would consider the upgraded audio (but not at the price that it goes for on the S!)
> But since I've had XM since before Sirius, I would be sad to give it up, although with cell data so much better now, I could probably be talked out of it (for the price the upgrade is on the S!)


I use the Sirius-XM App on the phone and stream it on the car.

Not ideal, but works great in metropolitan areas. The challenge is when traveling the country. We had parts during our coast to coast drive last year that we had no streaming music or cell signal (especially in Wyoming, South Dakota on the way to the original Supercharger route from Cheyenne to Lusk, WY to Rapid City, SD.)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

that's my worry too. Even though I rarely seem to have my stereo on XM lately, I am also mostly in places with a cell signal. 
The other thing I was considering was seeing if the standard system had the satellite receiver input and would be able to connect my existing receiver and pick up a new antenna and be set for the cost of an antenna and some time.


----------



## Drew (Apr 4, 2016)

I likely will not add the sound. There are many other options that are on the top of my list and I want to keep it under $45K.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> that's my worry too. Even though I rarely seem to have my stereo on XM lately, I am also mostly in places with a cell signal.
> The other thing I was considering was seeing if the standard system had the satellite receiver input and would be able to connect my existing receiver and pick up a new antenna and be set for the cost of an antenna and some time.


This is what actually got me into looking at Bluetooth to 3.5mm jack converter. I have a portable satellite receiver that has lifetime service that I used to move between my older cars (pre-EV).


----------



## Thalass (Apr 10, 2016)

We have xm in my wife's car, and I remain unconvinced that it's worth it. I have a tasker task set up on my phone that starts spotify whenever I plug my phone in and that works great for me.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I think the original reason I got XM was for baseball, being 'my' team is not specifically local to me, it's not readily available over the air. Now with the MLB app, it's not really an issue as long as there is a cell signal.


----------



## Mr. Watts (Apr 26, 2016)

Can anyone here suggest a premium third party option for sound?

I'd also rather use my phone for Google Play Music and other premium music apps than pay for XM/Sirius. I like being able to control what i listen to


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Mr. Watts said:


> Can anyone here suggest a premium third party option for sound?
> 
> I'd also rather use my phone for Google Play Music and other premium music apps than pay for XM/Sirius. I like being able to control what i listen to


The Model S community have used a few, the two that I remember are Al and Eds #54 (in West Hollywood, CA) and Reus Audio.

They're both pricey. But folks love the work. Additionally, they both work with the acoustics of the vehicle, so hard for them to design something until the car is released. So, there's that.


----------



## Mr. Watts (Apr 26, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> The Model S community have used a few, the two that I remember are Al and Eds #54 (in West Hollywood, CA) and Reus Audio.
> 
> They're both pricey. But folks love the work. Additionally, they both work with the acoustics of the vehicle, so hard for them to design something until the car is released. So, there's that.


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## NYC2Rosemount (Apr 28, 2016)

Sirius XM radio audio quality is so poor that I would pay not to have it in the car until they change their ways. (Audio stream is compressed 40K at best) sounds terrible through just about anything and everything.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

NYC2Rosemount said:


> Sirius XM radio audio quality is so poor that I would pay not to have it in the car until they change their ways. (Audio stream is compressed 40K at best) sounds terrible through just about anything and everything.


I like Sirius (using mainly talk and live sports)... Just not the price of the up charge on S


----------



## WaitingForTesla (Apr 8, 2016)

I have a feeling the after-market options for the model 3 will be far greater than the Model S. That being said Tesla is making so many custom parts for the M3 that who knows what will even be possible. I plan to skip any audio options and wait a year to see what the after-market comes up with mainly to keep the initial sticker price down but also to have options that will hopefully be better tuned to my liking. I'd like to eventually add a secondary playback device for flac and uncompressed sources


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I can say the UHFS in the Model X is incredible but I have nothing to compare it to given I haven't heard the standard one in the car. I have XM radio in my Lincoln but I never listen to the radio so I refuse to pay for something I don't use. I live with my phone containing my music and podcasts and I'm happy


----------



## chopr147 (May 23, 2016)

I do listen to the radio but gave up on my XM over a year ago. My phone has over 3000 songs on it and is my go to for music. I heard from TMC the upgraded sound system is better than standard but not by much and not for that price. I will add a better system on my own. BUT, upgraded system does have more speakers already installed for you. Something to consider but still, worth the price?


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I can say the UHFS in the Model X is incredible but I have nothing to compare it to given I haven't heard the standard one in the car. I have XM radio in my Lincoln but I never listen to the radio so I refuse to pay for something I don't use. I live with my phone containing my music and podcasts and I'm happy


Hey Trev,

Can you elaborate on how incredible the Ultra High Fidelity Sound system is? You are probably thinking what is this guy asking me, but I mean in terms of "plugging" or "Bluetooth-connecting" a phone to listen to media. How is the bass and clarity of the sound system in general? Maybe do a test (haha, I have no known Tesla owners in my area)?

Jaspal.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Did you watch the video where Ken and I take a ride in a Signature series Model X? My 4k camera was capturing 5.1 surround. Have a listen with headphones.


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Did you watch the video where Ken and I take a ride in a Signature series Model X? My 4k camera was capturing 5.1 surround. Have a listen with headphones.


I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## SpdBug (May 3, 2016)

SiriusXM broadcasts a mono signal, primarily left if I remember correctly. If you listen to any music that bounces from left to right you'll only hear half of it. I do love it for my talky shows. This is really noticeable when listening to Ozzy Crazy Train and See You On The Other Side, cranked up to 11 of course.


----------



## bmost88 (Apr 27, 2016)

I don't feel that the audio quality would be $2,500 better and I don't think XM is worth it. If I'm going to be traveling cross country and am in risk of not having a cell service capable of playing my audio, then I will have downloaded music on my phone that can play via Bluetooth to cover the gaps. For me anyway, 99% of my time driving the car will be within good cell service that I can use the streaming audio.

Just my two cents.


----------



## RICK M (Apr 23, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Did you watch the video where Ken and I take a ride in a Signature series Model X? My 4k camera was capturing 5.1 surround. Have a listen with headphones.


Hi Trev. Could you please provide the link where you and Ken rode in the model X. I would like to hear the sound for myself. Thanks for all of your time and efforts that you and Ken dedicate to the site.
Rick M


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Sure @RICK M , here's the link






Fast forwarded to 8:40 to hear it. Put headphones on for the full effect since I switched the audio in the video at that point to 5.1 surround.


----------



## rogbauche (Oct 13, 2016)

Mr. Watts said:


> Can anyone here suggest a premium third party option for sound?
> 
> I'd also rather use my phone for Google Play Music and other premium music apps than pay for XM/Sirius. I like being able to control what i listen to


Have you tried Pandora? Only available in US, NZ and OZ. We use it daily.


----------

